# The Borg has attacked



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2016)

My girls are under attack and the Borg is trying to assimilate all my pretty buds  I already have the stuff for wiping them out but I am wondering about all the web and dead spidermites. Can I smoke them? After-all turnabout is fair play right  Or should I wash them off with water hose? I should say that the flowers and plants still look healthy and I am 1 week from harvest for PC and 2 weeks for Goji.


----------



## zem (Oct 27, 2016)

HP that close to harvest, i would try my best to not spray anything on my buds. you can simply hang them and wash them with a showr head can even make a quick dip in a tub prior to washing them. I have 0 experience with the borg i'm glad to say


----------



## umbra (Oct 27, 2016)

predator mites......buglogical.com


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2016)

umbra said:


> predator mites......buglogical.com



They didn't work for me.
Next time I am going to try prey mantis. 
When they first hatch they eat anything.

Bummer on the borg HP


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2016)

I only had bugs on one batch and i made oil out of it. 
With that said,,i bet we have smoked many many mites in our days. Snap , crackle and pop.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2016)

If I get mites close to the end of flowering, I generally spray them off in the shower.  I do however live in a very arid climate, so mold is not much of a problem.  Rosebud's outdoor thread has a couple pages on washing your buds too remove dead bugs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 27, 2016)

Cool, thanks guys. Since it is fall and we get some decently dry days, I may try to hose them off a bit with a lite spray, don't know. right now my grow room is running in the 35%rh in the mid 70s temperature so drying them out again wouldn't be too difficult. The wife won't let me bring it in the house as it would make the house reek. But I will check out Rose's thread on that.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow HP, how far along are you into flower, that sure is a pickle tbh. I would agree, find a predator and then give the buds a good wash and fan dry before you hang them. Really sucks to have them at late flower when your options are pretty limited. Peace


----------



## sopappy (Oct 27, 2016)

pcduck said:


> They didn't work for me.
> Next time I am going to try prey mantis.
> When they first hatch they eat anything.
> 
> Bummer on the borg HP



and it gets even scarier when they mature

I'm thinking it might be rude to crack jokes when somebody's having problems with their plants,
my apologies, HP, I didn't intend that 
hope you lick this thing 

View attachment mantis2.gif


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2016)

A Grasshopper trained by ISIS. Lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2016)

Kraven said:


> Wow HP, how far along are you into flower, that sure is a pickle tbh. I would agree, find a predator and then give the buds a good wash and fan dry before you hang them. Really sucks to have them at late flower when your options are pretty limited. Peace


Hey man, yeah it was a shock to find them as I have never had them before. Ive had Thrips, fungus gnats, and leafhoppers, but these critters truly are The Borg. They sneak in and take over really quick. 

I am actually planning to begin harvest on the Pineapple chunk this week, (being 9weeks done) and the Goji next week (being 10wks). I need to get a soft spraying head to put on my water hose outside so I can rinse off some of them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2016)

The interesting thing is that I initially used Azamax as I didn't have anything else at the moment. It worked to a degree. I had cut off a few branches that had grown into the light and got burned, took them out and saw all the mites crawling around and sprayed them directly and it killed everyone of them. But I couldn't spray it on the flowers so I did a soil drench. It must not have been strong enough going in systemically through the roots. IDK


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2016)

Most likely the 1000's of eggs hatched. Many of the sprays will kill the live pests but the eggs are not killed so a 1 single spraying is not enough. 4 different miticides, 4 days apart.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 28, 2016)

Yea I agree Umbra....Azamax......do three sprays three days apart, but the bugs can get used to it quickly. I would hate to fight some of the super bugs you run into in Cali Umbra, bet they are about immune to everything now.


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2016)

NCH sprays every week. I started using predator mites and haven't had to spray the last crop or this 1 so far.


----------



## umbra (Oct 28, 2016)

Kraven said:


> Yea I agree Umbra....Azamax......do three sprays three days apart, but the bugs can get used to it quickly. I would hate to fight some of the super bugs you run into in Cali Umbra, bet they are about immune to everything now.



The reason I recommend using different miticides, is so they don't build a tolerance to any one spray.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree totally.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2016)

How's it going Hush?


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2016)

little late to be spraying flowers so close to harvest for my liking---washing with plain water is what i would do---you can save anything you may have in veg so the battle ends---i recommend sm90---it's non toxic---will suffocate the mite without chemicals---spray under side of leaves every 3 days will break the life cycle---plants will look great---and sm90 smells kind of nice too---best of luck hush


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. My grow is so small that it makes it hard to justify using something like predator mites as they wouldn't have much to live on after the initial buffet.

I did do multiple applications spread out over about 14 days but now that I am so close to harvest I don't want to put anything else on them. I think I have them knocked down enough to get the plants harvested, then I can clean out the rooms real good before starting the next run.

Hey Rose  Its going ok. Aside from the health crap that continues to drag on me, but that's life right  My back is doing soooo much better now. I told my doctor that they finally got the harpoon removed from my left hip joint, after only 13 years and 6 surgeries, they finally got it. Now if I can get this IBSD under control and get some of my stamina back, I'll be great. Still won't be able to play the drums any better but hey, one thing at a time right :doh:


----------

